# Longwood dual fuel furnace



## amateur cutter (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok folks, I've searched here & other forums, & come up with very little on this monster. Bought it real cheap 3 years ago, it makes massive heat, which is great for my shop, I only burn wood in it. I've gotten pretty good with wood load size to temperature adjustments etc. I know it's far from efficient etc. but does anyone have any ideas on getting better burn times / efficiency out of this thing. I know, dry wood is key as well as good air control, which is what I think it lacks. Any/all ideas welcome. A C


----------

